

Top-ranked Papers in "Computer Science Overall" via MSR's Academic Search - chasingsparks
http://academic.research.microsoft.com/CSDirectory/paper_category_24.htm

======
chasingsparks
[http://pathdependent.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/04/konquero...](http://pathdependent.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/04/konqueror_facebook_screenshot.png)

